

Photorealistic 3D Renderings - dnlc
http://www.cgtrader.com/blog/2013/07/16/welcome-to-the-mind-trap-35-most-photorealistic-3d-renderings/

======
stephanos2k
Is it just me or is the second image ("Happy Birthday Nana") nothing short of
amazing? It seems we are crossing the uncanny valley.

This will make it really hard to distinguish manipulated/generated photos in
the near future. Wow.

~~~
Vaskivo
The image is, indeed, amazing. But, IMO, nowadays the uncanny valley lie
mainly in moving images. We already got to the level of near perfect visual
detail. It's the movement detail that we're missing. The problem comes from
micro expressions and little twitches that ehat er're not consciously aware
that exist. We're not aware of them to put them in the model, but our brain
notices that they're missing.

------
skimmas
Nice technical acomplishements but... what's the point? Why not going outside
and taking a picture? I know a few ways to answer this but none of them really
makes sense to me.

------
sejje
These are so remarkably realistic that it makes you wonder.

Fabricated evidence could take a serious turn.

